# What type of training Bolo do you use?



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a couple of training Bolo's that I use!
However the one I like the best at this moment
is a wood one from Kris Cutlery! Here is a link 
to it: www.kriscutlery.com/other/index_woodbolo.html!
Even though this design is based off their Espada y Daga
it is shorter and a lot of fun to work with!

What other type of trainer's due you like to work
with? I prefer wood when possible but some of the 
latest one's made out of different materials are great
as well!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 26, 2005)

I use a wooden one as well, handmade by one of my fellow students at Kick's & Sticks in Easthampton, MA. He does great work


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Gryphon,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Have you trained with a group near W. Greenfield, MA? There were several people that I had met from that group who would go to the Professor's Orlando seminars hosted by Bruce Chiu.

Now back to the topic:

I use aluminum trainers and ground down machetes.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 26, 2005)

I have copies of the bolos Prof. Presas gave to Bram Frank.  Being the non-metalurgist that I am, the two metal ones I have I think are aluminum.  One is finished and the other is rough.  I have another which is a composite of something that resembles a hard plastic.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I have copies of the bolos Prof. Presas gave to Bram Frank.  Being the non-metalurgist that I am, the two metal ones I have I think are aluminum.  One is finished and the other is rough.  I have another which is a composite of something that resembles a hard plastic.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson




After seeing Bram a few years ago, I tired to follow up with his supplier for these, and could not get a reply, and then a dead e-mail. 

I use a cheap plain Machete type blade, that still has its edge, when I do solo work. Right now when I do partner work I use a stick.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Dan, Gryphon, Palusut and Rich

I also used ground down machete's as well! They are 
a pretty good substitute! I still like wood but like you
Rich I would be interested in getting a copy of one of
Bram's and Dan's trainer's! Dan, if you ever run across
a couple extra's let me know and I will take them off
your hands!

I like the wood one I currently use as it is 24 1/2 inches
long and almost fits from my palm to my armpit! This allows
me to rotate the Bolo both outside and inside! The other
thing I like about it is the balance is good! Nothing wrong 
with using a stick though, but when I am teaching having
a blade helps in the students orientation toward blade work!

Gryphon welcome to MartialTalk as well!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2005)

I need to get myself a wooden, or dulled metal, bolo. I have a wooden tai chi sword and I have a bokken, but no wooden Filipino weapons. (I do have some live blades from the FMA.) The one at kriscutlery.com seems like it'd do.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I use a cheap plain Machete type blade, that still has its edge, when I do solo work. Right now when I do partner work I use a stick.


  I think Mr. Parson's idea of using a stick to substitute for a sword could really catch on.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2005)

I use what ever I can get my hands on. I currently have aluminum bolos that Jason Arnold made for me.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a dulled steel training bolo that I got off of ebay a while back.  I really enjoy it, but the blade design is a bit different from a true bolo or machete.  it is pretty heavey on the front end.

I also bought some komagong training bolos, swords, Kiris etc. etc. from GM
 Ernesto Presas when he was here in the states a 2-3 years ago.

I also picked up a straight flat wooden sword that was from the Philippines as well.

But as I said the first dull steel training blade is my favorite.

Mark


----------



## Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello all,

In Atienza Kali, which is primarly a blade art, we have two metal training bolos. There is a 20 inch bolo as well as a tactical bolo which is 16 inches long. Also available is a long pinuti style blade. 

To get down the proper handling as well as good body mechanics needed for long blade work, one should definately use a good metal trainer as it has the weight and feel of a live blade but is a safe training tool. 

For any one interested the trainers they can be found at: 

http://www.atienzakali.com/pages/catalog_new.html

Respectfully yours,


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Parson's idea of using a stick to substitute for a sword could really catch on.


Too Funny!!! :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Delta,

Those are some good looking trainers! Very similar 
to the trainers over at www.edges2.com ! Personally
I do like aluminum trainers as well as wood, even though
I am partial to the wood trainers! I really feel that it is good 
to have a variety of different training tools. Well I have 
not purchased any of the training knives on Datu 
Hatman's site www.wdsupplies.com they look good for
training work as well! I like the nice looking Kamagong
dagger, I will have to pick one of those up soon! 

Now speaking of training Bolo's or knives for that matter
has anyone had a *bad experience* with one and if so 
was it wood, aluminum or other?

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Now speaking of training Bolo's or knives for that matter has anyone had a *bad experience* with one and if so was it wood, aluminum or other?
> 
> Brian R. VanCise



I've have a few near calls over the years. One thing I suggest is wearing some form of eye protection!

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Now speaking of training Bolo's or knives for that matter
> has anyone had a *bad experience* with one and if so
> was it wood, aluminum or other?
> 
> Brian R. VanCise


My Crown #29 cracked by an aluminum trainer. Had to have a root canal. Before this incident, I had zero dental work. I can smile about it now!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

T Hartman said:
			
		

> I've have a few near calls over the years.


 Go on, tell the machete story.


----------



## graywolf (Aug 27, 2005)

I now use Bram Frank's Bolo.It is based on G.M"s family Bolo.He sells it along with instructional DVD's.Howard


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2005)

Graywolf,

Do you know if Bram is selling his training Bolo's on the internet!
I have not seen them listed on his site! I not only ask for myself
but also for several other people who are interested in those
trainer's?

With Machete's I have had a few problems! Mostly my own fault
in that I used them with some contact involved. Cheaply made 
machete's are just that *CHEAP*! My experience way in the past
has made me never play with contact with a cheap machete! 
Simply put hey chip! Flying pieces! *YIKES*! While I like training
with Machetes in a no contact manner I will not train with them
with contact anymore! However I have some expensive ones that
I use for cutting training! They are great at that, and a lot of fun!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Pete Kautz (Aug 27, 2005)

You can get a Cold Steel machete for only a few bucks and they really hold up, as you would expect from CS.

I have been using a ground down set of long and short Tramontina brand machetes for years now with great success.  These are inexpensive machetes but not "cheap" in any way.  Real work-horses in the field IMO.  If you look at Modern Knives Issue #1 (Spanish Fighting Arts) they are what I am using in the Classical Espada y Daga segment.  Visit http://modernknives.com for more info.

All the best,

Pete Kautz
http://alliancemartialarts.com
http://modernknives.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Yes cold steel products always seem to hold up and 
withstand a lot of rigors! Personally I like that they
keep a very sharp edge without much maintenance!
Pete what products would you not use?

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## graywolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Dear Brian,

       I do not see them at his website www.cssdsc.com.     He was selling them at the the Brevard  Summer Camp.  Graywolf


----------



## CMS (Aug 29, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I have a couple of training Bolo's that I use!
> However the one I like the best at this moment
> is a wood one from Kris Cutlery! Here is a link
> to it: www.kriscutlery.com/other/index_woodbolo.html!
> ...


I've got one of these too. It seems a little short, but has great balance. The price is reasonable. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## DragonMind (Aug 30, 2005)

graywolf said:
			
		

> Dear Brian,
> 
> I do not see them at his website www.cssdsc.com.     He was selling them at the the Brevard  Summer Camp.  Graywolf


The big aluminum ones are actually made and sold through Guy Yuval in Israel. 

I also use the ones by John at Tak Knife (http://www.takknife.com/training_knives_000004.htm), called the Equalizer.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Barry,

The equalizer looks like a good training bolo as well!
Thank you for the link! When I am working with a 
training weapon, be it a Bolo, Knife, Sword, Stick,
Handgun or whatever the most important thing I 
evaluate it on is the feel it has in my hand. Then
I evaluate it on does it substitute well for the 
origional and is it durable! Durability is key but 
not always as important as the feel it has in my
hand! Does it feel good or right! What does 
everyone else look for in their training Bolo's?

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 1, 2005)

DragonMind said:
			
		

> The big aluminum ones are actually made and sold through Guy & Yuval in Israel.
> 
> I also use the ones by John at Tak Knife (http://www.takknife.com/training_knives_000004.htm), called the Equalizer.


Hi Brian,

See above.  Bram has a number of the aluminum trainers Guy & Yuval make.  Those are what I use.  

Yours,
Dan


----------

